# Air line/compressor set up advice please



## david.tamlaght (25 Oct 2022)

Just getting my new shop electrics finalised and now need to design an air system.
A simple set up of a wheeled 100 ltr compressor which will be put out to an external covered area beside the roller door when required .
I have an external double socket now in place for it and ordering a retracting /swiveling hose unit to sit high on the wall halfway down the workshop(approx 5m from tank) .
For use with nail /staple guns mostly .
What filters and regulators are needed on the line run and the best type of pipeing for the run.
There is a regulator prefitted to the compressor i bought .
I ve been reading online about the need for removal of moisture from the system.
Oiling of the tools is another thing to consider .
Totally ignorant about this stuff so any advice appreciated .


----------



## Ollie78 (25 Oct 2022)

I used the JG speed fit stuff for my airlines. 
It's just like the plumbing stuff but nylon and blue tube with black fittings.
I have 4 outlets which are the high flow pcr ones. I have a moisture trap on the line out of the compressor. On 2 of the outlets I have pressure regulating valves with built in moisture traps. One for CNC machine and one for Kremlin eos. The other 2 are just full pressure outlets. It works well and was quite easy to sort out.
I bought a big roll of 10mm rubber tubing and made up various fly leads for other things like air blower and Brad nailer etc.
For oiling put the mini oiler on the actual tool between the tool and quick connect, this way it won't oil the line.

Ollie


----------



## Spectric (25 Oct 2022)

Is the compressor an oil less type ? It will have a tank drain and unless you are spraying then your requirements are minimal. My last workshop install used 1/2 galvanised pipe which was cut and threaded to multiple outlets but now plastic can be used.


----------



## mikej460 (25 Oct 2022)

Ollie78 said:


> I used the JG speed fit stuff for my airlines.
> It's just like the plumbing stuff but nylon and blue tube with black fittings.
> I have 4 outlets which are the high flow pcr ones. I have a moisture trap on the line out of the compressor. On 2 of the outlets I have pressure regulating valves with built in moisture traps. One for CNC machine and one for Kremlin eos. The other 2 are just full pressure outlets. It works well and was quite easy to sort out.
> I bought a big roll of 10mm rubber tubing and made up various fly leads for other things like air blower and Brad nailer etc.
> ...


Hi Ollie
Was it 15mm JG you used?


----------



## david.tamlaght (25 Oct 2022)

Ollie78 said:


> I used the JG speed fit stuff for my airlines.
> It's just like the plumbing stuff but nylon and blue tube with black fittings.
> I have 4 outlets which are the high flow pcr ones. I have a moisture trap on the line out of the compressor. On 2 of the outlets I have pressure regulating valves with built in moisture traps. One for CNC machine and one for Kremlin eos. The other 2 are just full pressure outlets. It works well and was quite easy to sort out.
> I bought a big roll of 10mm rubber tubing and made up various fly leads for other things like air blower and Brad nailer etc.
> ...


thanks for the info.
on the point of oiling the tools,i fitted an in line oil thing to the back of my crown head nailer which i v bought to build the workshop .
do you need to keep this filled or does one fill a day do it as it seems to use up the oil very quickly .


----------



## david.tamlaght (25 Oct 2022)

Spectric said:


> Is the compressor an oil less type ? It will have a tank drain and unless you are spraying then your requirements are minimal. My last workshop install used 1/2 galvanised pipe which was cut and threaded to multiple outlets but now plastic can be used.


i haven't noticed a drain point on it.
the small compressor that i use on site with the brad nailer has one and always releases quite a bit of moisture when i bleed it at the end of the day when in use.
i have ideas about starting to refinish existing kitchens in the long run and might get into the spray game but i'm really a bit timid about it all tbh .


----------



## pe2dave (26 Oct 2022)

david.tamlaght said:


> i haven't noticed a drain point on it.
> the small compressor that i use on site with the brad nailer has one and always releases quite a bit of moisture when i bleed it at the end of the day when in use.
> i have ideas about starting to refinish existing kitchens in the long run and might get into the spray game but i'm really a bit timid about it all tbh .


There will be one somewhere underneath.


----------



## Ollie78 (26 Oct 2022)

mikej460 said:


> Hi Ollie
> Was it 15mm JG you used?


Yes the 15mm, very easy if you have ever done any plumbing. Remember to allow for a good bit of expansion in the length on long runs.
For the wall outlets I used the brass fittings with a built in bracket. Cotswold engineering supplies were the best price I found for most bits but shop around.

Ollie


----------



## Graham N (26 Oct 2022)

Ollie78 said:


> I used the JG speed fit stuff for my airlines.
> It's just like the plumbing stuff but nylon and blue tube with black fittings.
> I have 4 outlets which are the high flow pcr ones. I have a moisture trap on the line out of the compressor. On 2 of the outlets I have pressure regulating valves with built in moisture traps. One for CNC machine and one for Kremlin eos. The other 2 are just full pressure outlets. It works well and was quite easy to sort out.
> I bought a big roll of 10mm rubber tubing and made up various fly leads for other things like air blower and Brad nailer etc.
> ...


I used more or less the same system. Brass take off before the regulator and oiler to give clean air then a line up to a ceiling mounted hose reel. All works well for nailers etc running from a small deWalt compressor.


----------



## Dave Moore (27 Oct 2022)

Ollie78 said:


> Yes the 15mm, very easy if you have ever done any plumbing. Remember to allow for a good bit of expansion in the length on long runs.
> For the wall outlets I used the brass fittings with a built in bracket. Cotswold engineering supplies were the best price I found for most bits but shop around.am
> 
> Ollie


BSS (British steam specialists) would be worth a look at also. Lots of depots nationwide.


----------



## flying haggis (27 Oct 2022)

Fit a 20a switch in the workshop to control the socket the compressor is plugged into, then you can turn it on/off without going outside to the compressor


----------



## Spectric (27 Oct 2022)

I like the way you have used that outside tap mounting for your quick connect airline.


----------



## Sachakins (27 Oct 2022)

Don't use an inline oiler if you intend using spray finishes.


----------



## Graham N (27 Oct 2022)

Sachakins said:


> Don't use an inline oiler if you intend using spray finishes.


It was why I put a takeoff before the oiler, though it does mean I have to use the compressor to control pressure if I want to use that point.


----------



## Sachakins (27 Oct 2022)

Graham N said:


> It was why I put a takeoff before the oiler, though it does mean I have to use the compressor to control pressure if I want to use that point.


Just add another regulator at the take off point?


----------



## Graham N (27 Oct 2022)

When my boat comes in! (A few other toys to buy first)


----------



## 1steven (28 Oct 2022)

Useful page for John Guest


https://www.johnguest.com/sites/jg/files/2022-01/Air-Pneumatics-Brochure-Aug-20.pdf


----------



## pe2dave (28 Oct 2022)

Graham N said:


> It was why I put a takeoff before the oiler, though it does mean I have to use the compressor to control pressure if I want to use that point.


Or a pressure control on the gun itself?


----------



## Ollie78 (29 Oct 2022)

Spectric said:


> I like the way you have used that outside tap mounting for your quick connect airline.


They are actually specific for the job, it has a push fit connection for the pipe.
Or at least they are sold as such !! 

Ollie


----------



## david.tamlaght (29 Oct 2022)

Sachakins said:


> Don't use an inline oiler if you intend using spray finishes.


I fitted one of those wee oiling points to the back of my nail gun .
It uses up the oil really quickly though.
Do i need to keep filling it or is one fill a day sufficent


----------



## flying haggis (29 Oct 2022)

dont use pvc pipe for air lines!


----------



## sometimewoodworker (29 Oct 2022)

My experience is that nail guns and staplers get the recommended few drops of oil before using or evey few hundred nails. I would not/do not put oil down any air hose. I have had 3 kinds of air hose (I haven’t used rubber), the PU hoses get brittle and break after a few years





the other 2 are for main supply and feed to tools




So far I have only had one failure of the orange ones and that was where a stop was clamped around it.

I have dust and extremely fine ceramic and nylon filters on the lines. I use pressure control mostly on the spray guns but do have a pressure control on one of the filters


----------

